# Помогите! Протрузии, сколиоз, кифоз и т.д.



## Alex303bd (17 Июн 2016)

Требуется профессиональный взгляд. Подскажите какое лечение мне поможет жить без боли. Сразу предупрежу, не  говорите: сходи к врачу, он все подскажет.  Я ходил, кроме остеохондроза ни чего не могли найти, на ответ про боли, говорили пройдет, и так много лет + куча рентген снимков. Пришлось за мрт ехать в другой регион, 400 км в одну сторону. Прошу вас предельно подробно все рассказать, что бы знать что предпринимать, и требовать с местных "врачей" . Как заниматься. Мануальщиков нет у нас, сразу говорю. Наверное много чего еще нет.

               

Вот еще.

               

еще

               

еще

               

еще


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2016)

*Alex303bd*, МРТ делали в Абакане?
А проживаете где?
Пригласите в свою тему врачей, пожалуйста.


----------



## Alex303bd (17 Июн 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Alex303bd*, МРТ делали в Абакане?
> А проживаете где?
> Пригласите в свою тему врачей, пожалуйста.


Да,  Кызыл.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Июн 2016)

Кроме снимков, на которых МРТ картина Шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника вполне удовлетворительная, другая информация отсутствует. 
Ни жалоб тебе, ни истории заболевания. Отсутствуют сведения о врачебных осмотрах, установленных диагнозах и проведённом лечении. Почти как на "битве экстрасенсов".


----------



## Alex303bd (17 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Кроме снимков, на которых МРТ картина Шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника вполне удовлетворительная, другая информация отсутствует.
> Ни жалоб тебе, ни истории заболевания. Отсутствуют сведения о врачебных осмотрах, установленных диагнозах и проведённом лечении. Почти как на "битве экстрасенсов".


 
все началось с быстрой устолостью спины. делал ренген снимки, увидели остеохондроз. не лечили никак . в армию отправили  по Б категории. в армии (2008г.) появилась боль в тазабедренных суставах при ходьбе. то в одном то в другом суставе, то пройдет то снова. дослужил с ортофеном. так и принимал его когда боли появятся. в 2010 поднал тяжести и заломило поясницу. врачи кроме остеохондроза снова ничего не увидели. сказали ни знают от куда боли. ставили ксефакам,медокалм, мильгамма, 10 дней массаж. никаких рекомендаций не давали. эффекта хватило на пару месяцев. больше к ним не ходил,(смысл если если плохое отношение) принимал ортофен, спал в кресле (в постели не мог из за боли).  стал турник осваивать, перестал из за боли которая гуляет по всей спине (то одну лопатку заклинет на  месяц то другую, то поясница).  из за боли образ жизни стал малоподвижным.   прошлой осенью попал под гребной дождь, всего переклинило. снова пошел к врачам и снова теже уколы проставили и все. но в этот раз ренгенолог на снимках разглядел 2 грыжы, 3  под вопросом. Вы еще удивились, как он сумел их разглядеть. смог выбить направление на МРТ. прождал все зиму. махнул рукой, дождался весны , а то морозы  лютые и плюс ждал когда полегчает немножко и за свой счет сделал мрт.  вроде все.

чуть не забыл : на плоской поверности лежать не могу, ломит спину и боль в солнечном сплетении.поясницу и лопатки прижать одновременно не могу. при полном вздохи опоясывающая боль в груди. чувствую обьем легких уменьшился.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2016)

А что в анализах. СОЭ, СРБ, асло, рф?


----------



## Alex303bd (18 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что в анализах. СОЭ, СРБ, асло, рф?


никогда такие онализы не сдавал.


----------



## Evenelf (18 Июн 2016)

*Alex303bd, *СОЭ (скорость оседания эритроцитов, ещё называют РОЭ) это в поликлинике на общем анализе крови из пальца. Остальные из вены утром натощак, направление может дать невролог или терапевт если найдёте общий язык (мой терапевт сказала что может дать направление но не разбирается в этом и отправила брать у невролога).
А пока ждёте ответов и формулируете вопросы думаю не лишним будет ознакомится с темами по мышцам, триггерным точкам, герпесу (особенно если есть высыпания) и другой заразе влияющей на нервы и кости.


----------



## Alex303bd (18 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> *Alex303bd, *СОЭ (скорость оседания эритроцитов, ещё называют РОЭ) это в поликлинике на общем анализе крови из пальца. Остальные из вены утром натощак, направление может дать невролог или терапевт если найдёте общий язык (мой терапевт сказала что может дать направление но не разбирается в этом и отправила брать у невролога).
> А пока ждёте ответов и формулируете вопросы думаю не лишним будет ознакомится с темами по мышцам, триггерным точкам, герпесу (особенно если есть высыпания) и другой заразе влияющей на нервы и кости.


Спасибо . ясненько. на днях из пальца сдал, но конечно результатов на руках нету чтобы посмотреть СОЭ.


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Июн 2016)

Alex303bd Здравствуйте , пожалуйста посмотрите мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25652/#post-279572

Здравствуйте, Александр

Если у Вас нет возможности пройти полноценное обследование, я рекомендую Вам заняться плаванием 2-3 раза в неделю по 20-30 минут

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Июн 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Alex303bd Здравствуйте , пожалуйста посмотрите мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25652/#post-279572
> 
> Здравствуйте, Александр
> 
> ...


Пользы от 2-х занятий в неделю любыми аэробными и изокинетическими упражнениями, в том числе и плаванием, нет.  Нужно минимум  3 раза.


----------



## Alex303bd (21 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пользы от 2-х занятий в неделю любыми аэробными и изокинетическими упражнениями, в том числе и плаванием, нет.  Нужно минимум  3 раза .


Здравствуйте, я сейчас выполняю подьемы туловища. полегче стало. прострелы в пояснице прекратились. через пару дней грудной отдел включу, а потом жестко турник.


----------



## Alex303bd (24 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пользы от 2-х занятий в неделю любыми аэробными и изокинетическими упражнениями, в том числе и плаванием, нет.  Нужно минимум  3 раза.


Здравствуйте, подскажите. выпирают в пояснице 2 позвонка (сильно). на мрт снимках ничего нет (подозрения на грыжу отпали). но боли и прострелы исходят именно от них в стороны. при ощупывании под отростком 2-го выпирающего позвонка боль. подозреваю что имеется смещение. имеет ли мое подозрение основания и как правильно диагностировать. снимки спины всегда делали лежа.  потом  и разводили руками и говорили не могут понять почему болит. а с годами выпирает все больше и боли пропорционально растут, дойдя до страшных прострелов.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Июн 2016)

А лёжа становятся на место?


----------



## Alex303bd (24 Июн 2016)

лежа совсем не значительно . после  гиперэкстензии стоячее положение занимаю, немножко больше выпирает чем когда  лежа . через некоторое время совсем выпирает. я и задумался о что гуляют позвонки и создают мне боль различного характера.


----------



## Evenelf (24 Июн 2016)

Я не врач, но мне кажется логичным будет сделать рентген стоя и увидеть что меняется.
Пригласите ещё доктора AIRа или DOCа, может они подскажут что эти позвонки выталкивает или не держит на месте и что с этим правильно делать. Может это смещение что то там пережимает нервное, нарушает работу мышц, даёт прострелы и вызывает те самые признаки воспаления что в описании. Так что рентген и врач, а врачу на расстоянии с рентгеном будет удобнее оценивать.
И по возможности сдайте анализы биохимии и если совсем есть возможность сдайте ещё на ИППП или хотя бы герпесы. Хуже не будет, это лишь анализ, а если прокатит на вдруг (мало ли вопрос будет не в листезе и не каком нибудь МФС) то быстрее придёт поправка.


----------



## Alex303bd (24 Июн 2016)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Я не врач, но мне кажется логичным будет сделать рентген стоя и увидеть что меняется.
> Пригласите ещё доктора AIRа или DOCа, может они подскажут что эти позвонки выталкивает или не держит на месте и что с этим правильно делать. Может это смещение что то там пережимает нервное, нарушает работу мышц, даёт прострелы и вызывает те самые признаки воспаления что в описании. Так что рентген и врач, а врачу на расстоянии с рентгеном будет удобнее оценивать.
> И по возможности сдайте анализы биохимии и если совсем есть возможность сдайте ещё на ИППП или хотя бы герпесы. Хуже не будет, это лишь анализ, а если прокатит на вдруг (мало ли вопрос будет не в листезе и не каком нибудь МФС) то быстрее придёт поправка.


спасибо ренгеном займусь , биохимию сдал, иппп осенью сдавал.


----------

